# أكبر موسوعة كتب سيارت و لن تجد لها مثيل || 17 جيجا من الكتب الرهيبة || أدخل و حمل اللي يعجبك



## programme (22 أغسطس 2011)

كيف حالك يا أعضاء و زوار المنتدي ؟

اليوم معي شيء رهيب , شيء لن تجد له مثيل , شيء لم يقدمه أحد من قبل أو ينشره 

اليوم معي أكبر موسوعه من كتب هندسة السيارات

تخيلوا حجم هذه الموسوعه كام ؟!

17 جيجا بايت ياااااااااه هل في أحد لقي حاجه زي كده قبل كده ؟!


لا أعتقد إن يوجد أحد معه هذا الكم الرهيب من الكتب








الموسوعة عبارة عن فولدر علي أحد مواقع الرفع

هذا الفولدر مليء بالكتب الرائعة و التي تتحدث عن كل شيء في السيارة

لا تخافوا لن تحملوا 17 جيجا كلهم بل اذا أعجبك كتاب تستطيع تحميله علي إنفراد

هتقولوا لي أين وجدت شيء بهذه الضخامة ؟!

لقد وجدت الموسوعة أثناء بحثي في الانترنت في موقع أجنبي

مع أني لست أفهم أي شيء في السيارات الا أنني أعتقد أنها ستفيدكم جداً إن شاء الله

أرجو من اللي يشوف الموسوعة يقول رأيه 







للذهاب إلي الموسوعة الخاصة بالكتب

من الرابط التالي


http://adf.ly/2QDRm


أو

http://www.fileserve.com/list/YJ3EABB


ملاحظه : بدخولكم إلي الموسوعه من الرابط الأول هذا سيشكل دعم لي و سأترك هذا حرية شخصية لكم 

ملاحظه : للأسف الموقع اللي مرفوع عليه الموسوعه رخم لذا من يريد تحويل أي كتاب من الموسوعة يقولي إسمه فقط و أنا أحوله له الي موقع تحميل آخر









في النهاية لا أطلب منكم سوي دعوة صالحة بأن يوفقني الله في الثانوية العامة

ملاحظه : بدخولكم إلي الموسوعه من الرابط الأول هذا سيشكل دعم لي و أتركها حرية شخصية لكم 

لا تحرمونا من طلتكم الرائعة فلن يكتمل الموضوع بدونكم


مع تحيات أخوكم أحمد المغربي
​


----------



## zima (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الثعلب2000 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششكور 
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## hazmohamed101m (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويوفقك الي ما تحب وترضا


----------



## محمد عوض الله عبد (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يرضى عليك


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## mohie (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى الا يوجد طريقه اسهل لتحميلهم حيث ان هذه الكتب لا تريد التحميل ارجو اعاده رفعهم باى لينك اخر ويكون مجمع على لينكات سهله لانها موسوعه هامه للغايه شكرا لك


----------



## الليبي 5 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله واكرمك علي مجهودك


----------



## mahmoud amat (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اعبيدات (12 نوفمبر 2011)

عيدكم مبارك..


----------



## safwat azez (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله يرضى عليك*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (1 يناير 2012)

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسام محي الدين (3 يناير 2012)

ماشاء الله ده كنز ربنا يجعل كل حرف فيه فى ميزان حسناتك 
ان شاء الله


----------



## saad_srs (6 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 2030 (9 يناير 2012)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## lamigra (13 يناير 2012)

الف شكر اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adiram sam (11 فبراير 2015)

لو سمحت الرابط مش عليه الموسوعة نرجو الرد


----------



## aelshemy (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير وشكرا لك لكن الرابطين لا يعملان هل يمكن تغييرهما أو تبديلهما ولك الشكر


----------

